# Port upgrade



## Giorgos (Oct 24, 2009)

Is it a good idea to upgrade to current port tree ? My system is FreeBSD 7.2 Release p4, and i want to install the latest wine version not the 1,18 that my port tree provides me. Is there another way to upgrade to the new version for this specific port? Can i have two port trees in the system and switch or will confuse everything in the system? What do u suggest?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 24, 2009)

Just run [cmd=]portsnap fetch extract[/cmd] the first time and [cmd=]portsnap fetch update[/cmd] after that (daily, weekly, whatever you like) and your ports tree will be up to date. It will contain Wine 1.1.31. The ports tree is not related to the OS version you're running, it is always 'current'. All you have to do is keep it up to date with portsnap. You can use a tool like pkg_version(1) to see which ports need updating and a port like ports-mgmt/portmaster to do the upgrading. Always keep an eye on /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## huwenhuo (Nov 20, 2009)

*a question*

my question is how would I choose the PACAKGESITE?
Because there seems different version of packages and usually I use portupgrade -PP.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## zeiz (Nov 22, 2009)

```
# setenv PACKAGESITE=ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/port/...
```
http://myfreebsd.homeunix.net/hints_n_kinks/pkgsite.html


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 22, 2009)

Put this in your ~/.cshrc if you want it to be permanent. The "=" isn't needed if (t)csh is in use. Just substitute it with a space.


----------

